# charter boat in VB



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Any1 knows ahy charter rate $90 to $120 for a 6 - 8 hurs trip in Virginia beach /Hampton area ? Nothing fancy, just wanna catch some nice croaker , flounder ,...

Already try some head boats (rudee, side dock, ocean eagle with disappointed result last year.

Thx !


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I've only been on one headboat, and we took it offshore. Never been on a headboat inshore, so I don't know how much help I'll be. Seems like if you're just looking to catch some croaker, flounder, etc., it shouldn't be too hard to find a headboat to put you on them. Maybe you guys could try that boat at Ocean View Pier, "Judith Anne". Click that link and check out the "fishing report", "schedule", and "gallery". Their trips aren't as long as you're looking for, but they are dirt cheap. $35 per person, and $20 per person on Tuesday. Also, if you pay to go out on the headboat I think you can fish the pier for free when you get back. As I said, I have no experience with this boat, just trying to throw ideas out there for you. Good Luck!


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you all for the information. 

Regards,


----------

